# Chantal de Freitas ist tot



## Claudia (2 Juli 2013)

*Schock für Schauspieler Kai Wiesinger (47): Seine Ehefrau Chantal de Freitas (†45) ist tot! *

Die Familie der Schauspielerin und Sängerinließ am Dienstagabend durch ihren Anwalt die traurige Nachricht verlauten. In dem Schreiben heißt es, Chantal de Freitas sei plötzlich und unerwartet gestorben.
Das Künstlerpaar Kai Wiesinger und Chantal de Freitas hatten sich 2012 nach 14 Jahren Ehe getrennt. Die beiden haben zwei gemeinsame Töchter.
Nach BILD-Informationen stand de Freitas zurzeit im Studio, um eine neue CD aufzunehmen. 
Zur Todesursache ist bisher nichts bekannt. 

Quelle: Bild.de


*Kai Wiesinger Schock! Seine Ehefrau ist tot!*

Großer Schock für Schauspieler Kai Wiesinger! Seine Noch-Ehefrau Chantal de Freitas ist überraschend im Alter von 45 Jahren verstorben. Das Paar hatte sich im Januar 2012 nach 14 Jahren Ehe getrennt. 

Chantal de Freitas wurde nur 45 Jahre alt.

Kai Wiesinger (47) trauert um seine Ehefrau Chantal de Freitas (†45). Die Schauspielerin und Sängerin verstarb überraschend im Alter von nur 45 Jahren. Das bestätigte ihre Agentur in Hamburg gegenüber der Nachrichtenagentur dpa. Nähere Angaben zum Tod sind bislang nicht bekannt.

Zwanzig Jahre waren Kai Wiesinger und Chantal de Freitas ein Paar. 14 Jahren davon waren sie glücklich verheiratet. Aus ihrer Ehe gingen die beiden Töchter Lara (14) und Poni (12) hervor. Anfang 2012 hatten der Schauspieler und die „Polizeiruf 110“-Darstellerin sich unerwartet getrennt.

Die Trennung ihrer Eltern war für die Kinder sicherlich nicht leicht zu verkraften. In einem Interview mit der „Bild“-Zeitung sagte Kai Wiesinger ungewöhnlich drastisch: „Auf einmal hatte ich Hunger auf ein anderes Leben. Ich habe meine Vatergefühle nicht verloren, aber ich hatte mein altes Leben satt.“

Das Verhältnis zu seinen Töchtern sei aber sehr eng und er wolle auch weiterhin immer für sie da sein, erklärte der 47-Jährige. Das ist jetzt nötiger, denn je.

Quelle: Bunte.de


----------



## Sachse (2 Juli 2013)

mein Beileid, kenn die Dame zwar nicht, aber das ist eindeutig zu früh, 45 ist kein Alter


----------



## Punisher (3 Juli 2013)

herzliches Beileid


----------



## LuigiHallodri (3 Juli 2013)

Mein Beileid.
Ich kannte sie ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, aber was ist das denn für eine Typ:

Kai Wiesinger: „Auf einmal hatte ich Hunger auf ein anderes Leben. Ich habe meine Vatergefühle nicht verloren, aber ich hatte mein altes Leben satt.“


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Juli 2013)

LuigiHallodri schrieb:


> aber was ist das denn für eine Typ:
> 
> Kai Wiesinger: „Auf einmal hatte ich Hunger auf ein anderes Leben. Ich habe meine Vatergefühle nicht verloren, aber ich hatte mein altes Leben satt.“



Während andere Männer ein jahrelanges Doppelleben führen, war er wenigstens ehrlich. 

R.I.P Chantal


----------

